# Feeding a Feral



## nes (Feb 12, 2009)

We have a tom cat who has been hanging around for about a year now, I have NO interest in taming him as he's already quite mature. However, I would like to help him a little out as we come into spring and he's looking a little thin.

I fed him a little last summer but we started having a big problem with skunks and raccoons and RATS >:x eating the cat food so I put a stop to that! I put a little food out whenever I see him but as soon as he sees our door open he takes off and won't come back (he's terrified of our dogs, who LOVE cats but he doesn't know that yet). 

I suppose I could consider a T/N/R with a local SPCA but I don't have the funds to pay for the neuter and I don't think they'd keep him for adoption.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Trap/Neuter/Release means the cat is released back to where it was trapped from and they don't try to keep it for adopting out. I would try to call around and find some free s/n and/or TNR programs to cover those costs. I have two tomcats who have shown up and decided they like it here. I need to get them fixed as they are tearing each other up with their fighting. They aren't really feral, as both will let me pet them and set them on my lap. One will let me pick him up.

I was also feeding ferals at night and having a problem with nightly visits of possums and raccoons. I stopped leaving food out after dark and that stopped.


----------



## nes (Feb 12, 2009)

That's a good idea, but I'm concerned that because of the dogs he won't come close enough to the house if I want to set the food out somewhere I can see the 'coons. (We're very rural, the hungry skunk will certainly come by if there is free food). 

And if I keep it too far from the house - the dogs will just eat it :S

Can I put it in something?

I don't know.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think the only thing that you can do to allow the cat to reach it and no other wildlife would be to place the food on a surface the cat can jump onto and nothing else can jump/climb to reach it.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My TNR group has built platforms for feeding ferals. Do not leave the food out all day or night. Find when this cat is coming around and keep feeding him at the same time. That way you dont have to leave the food out. Feed the cat away from your house and activity.

Try contacting a local TNR group in your area. Just know you might have to wait in line for help. It would help if you gave a donation to who ever helps you. All rescues are strapped for finances with the current economy and dumping of companion animals. Were talking not only cats and dogs but horses. Anything helps right now.


----------

